
Very High Performance C Extensions for JRuby+Truffle - punnerud
http://chrisseaton.com/rubytruffle/cext/
======
gameofdrones
According to the JRuby dev repo[0] the truffle branch[1] was merged into
master and blog[2], Truffle may be bringing cexts back and higher performance
to JRuby. If this could be ship production-worthy as default, it would be
awesomesauce!

0\. [https://github.com/jruby/jruby](https://github.com/jruby/jruby)

1\. truffle-head possibly took its place as most dev seems to be on master

2\.
[http://blog.jruby.org/2014/01/truffle_graal_high_performance...](http://blog.jruby.org/2014/01/truffle_graal_high_performance_backend/)

